# Audi R8 plus Ducati Diavel Carbon Wallpapers (Bandwidth Warning)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We shot these yesterday on a photo shoot that we did of our R8 with a Ducati Diavel Carbon that we borrowed from Battley Ducati in Gaithersburg, MD http://www.battley.com/ . Photos are owned by Fourtitude so if you plan commercial use, on a blog, etc., please credit us and drop us a note.

Full gallery (in usual gallery sizes) can be found here ---> http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g... FSI MT6/April - R8 with Ducati Diavel Carbon

Enjoy.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Great pictures two of the best !!!!


----------

